# bullismo



## neologismo

Se per piacere qualcuno mi puo' dare l'equivalente in spagnolo. Grazie.


----------



## Tomby

¡Hola!
¿Te refieres al *acoso* escolar? También *hostigamiento* o al anglicismo "bullying" (en España se usa bastante esta variante inglesa).
+ Información.


----------



## neologismo

Si, me refiero a lo que llamas "acoso" aunque no es solamente escolar. Quisiera saber si existe un termino especifico en español que no sea un prestito de otro idioma. Gracias.


----------



## Tomby

Aquí solemos decir "bullying" al acoso cuando éste es escolar y "mobbing" cuando el acoso es laboral; también cuando en el acoso la víctima es el arrendatario (inquilino) y quien ejerce el hostigamiento es el arrendador (casero).
En mi opinión, son palabras _muy_ castellanas "acoso" y "hostigamiento".


----------



## neologismo

Bueno, evidentemente es mas facil usar el termino ingles. Gracias en todo caso.


----------



## Neuromante

neologismo said:


> Bueno, evidentemente es mas facil usar el termino ingles. Gracias en todo caso.



Curioso: Siempre creí que para los hispanoparlantes lo más lógico era que nos resultara más facil usar los terminos de nuestro propio idioma. Me parecía evidente.

Entonces.. ¿Quedamos en que se dice "acoso" y "hostigamiento"?


----------



## ninux

Neuromante said:


> Curioso: Siempre creí que para los hispanoparlantes lo más lógico era que nos resultara más facil usar los terminos de nuestro propio idioma. Me parecía evidente.
> 
> Entonces.. ¿Quedamos en que se dice "acoso" y "hostigamiento"?




A mí me gusta también *matonaje escolar*, como decía la página de wikipedia en el enlace propuesto de tombatossals... Me parece que también este término es del idioma español puro.


----------



## Neuromante

ninux said:


> A mí me gusta también *matonaje escolar*, como decía la página de wikipedia en el enlace propuesto de tombatossals... Me parece que también este término es del idioma español puro.



Primera vez que lo veo.
A mi me parece un "derivado"de la palabra "matón" y en consecuencia más aplicable al que lo ejerce que al hecho en sí. Pero es un punto de vista (De un punto de vista)


----------



## Fernando

Neuromante said:


> y en consecuencia más aplicable al que lo ejerce que al hecho en sí.



O sea, como bullying.


----------



## Neuromante

Fernando said:


> O sea, como bullying.



Pero en español. Y esa es la idea: Usar el español y el italiano. 

Las palabras colonizadoras de idiomas ajenos aquí sobran, sobre todo cuando hay una, desde siempre, que es idéntica en el significado. Si no; sencillamente, a todo el que consulte una duda se le diría que escriba en ingles, que se olvide del italiano y del español, y todos contentos. Y de paso nos olvidamos también de los decenas de otros idiomas que no son el ingles y que, seguro, tendrán palabras que equivalen a "acoso".


----------



## Tomby

Yo soy partidario de "acoso" y "hostigamiento" pero a veces hay extranjerismos que son difíciles de eludir, por ejemplo, footing. En su lugar no sabría que palabra española utilizar.

P.D.
"matonaje escolar" no se usa en España. Sin contexto no sabría su significado.


----------



## ursu-lab

Lo más habitual, en España y en español, es sin duda "acoso escolar". Lo del "matonaje" no sé de dónde ha salido... Sicuramente non dalle scuole spagnole


----------



## kreiner

Supongo que "matonaje" vendrá de "matón". Pero confirmo que, así como había matones en el colegio cuando yo era pequeño (no sé si los seguirán llamando así), en España jamás oí "matonaje".


----------



## ursu-lab

kreiner said:


> Supongo que "matonaje" vendrá de "matón". Pero confirmo que, así como había matones en el colegio cuando yo era pequeño (no sé si los seguirán llamando así), en España jamás oí "matonaje".



Per mia esperienza personale (figliolanza...  ), i bulli li chiamano "chulos" o "gamberros" (se fanno anche danni materiali). Per i compagni di scuola (bambini), "matones" non lo usano. Almeno qui in Catalogna.


----------



## Neuromante

Sí que se dice "matón" Ursula, mucho mas que "chulo" o "gamberros", que en realidad significan otras cosas. De hecho; aquí nadie los llamaría chulos. Seguramente en Cataluña han "aplanado" el repertorio.


----------



## honeyheart

¿Pero el "bullismo" implica que es un acto *grupal* en contra de un individuo?


----------



## Fernando

honeyheart said:


> ¿Pero el "bullismo" implica que es un acto *grupal* en contra de un individuo?



Yo no sé lo que es el bullismo. En mi colegio (Pleistoceno tardío) había unos gamberros/matones que acogotaban a la clase. En unas clases había solamente un bravo. En la mayoría un gamberro con al menos un adlátere-esclavo-ch***p*****.

En resumen, el acoso escolar puede ser de uno o de 25.


----------



## Fernando

Neuromante said:


> Pero en español. Y esa es la idea: Usar el español y el italiano.
> 
> Las palabras colonizadoras de idiomas ajenos aquí sobran, sobre todo cuando hay una, desde siempre, que es idéntica en el significado. Si no; sencillamente, a todo el que consulte una duda se le diría que escriba en ingles, que se olvide del italiano y del español, y todos contentos. Y de paso nos olvidamos también de los decenas de otros idiomas que no son el ingles y que, seguro, tendrán palabras que equivalen a "acoso".



O me has entendido o me he explicado mal. Tú decías que era más aplicable al que lo ejerce que al hecho en sí. Yo te decía que matonaje viene de matón como bullying viene de bully.


----------



## ursu-lab

Fernando said:


> O me has entendido o me he explicado mal. Tú decías que era más aplicable al que lo ejerce que al hecho en sí. Yo te decía que matonaje viene de matón como bullying viene de bully.



Fernando, innanzitutto "matonaje" in Spagna (né in spagnolo, perché nel dizionario non è registrato) non esiste, quindi sarebbe meglio evitare di usarlo. "Bullo" si dice "matón" e qualcuno si è inventato "matonaje" facendo un calco dall'inglese. In Spagna si usa la parola "acoso" per indicare qualsiasi atto di violenza psicologica, individuale o di gruppo, contro qualcuno, individuo o gruppo. Seguito dall'aggettivo corrispondente: "escolar" (bullying), "inmobiliario", "laboral" (mobbing), "sexual" (stalking), ecc.

Ps: "matón", si usa naturalmente anche in Catalogna (Bcn)  , ma non per i bambini/ragazzi che ti perseguitano a scuola.


----------



## Fernando

Si entiendo bien tu mensaje es cierto que matonaje es calco del inglés, que coincide lo que dije en mensajes anteriores. A mí en todo caso no me disgusta. Matón no se utiliza sólo en Cataluña.

Los términos usuales son los que tú indicas.

De tu mensaje en italiano creo que entiendo casi todo. El esmarticono no lo entiendo. No tengo ni idea de lo que quieres expresar con .


----------



## ursu-lab

Fernando said:


> Si entiendo bien tu mensaje es cierto que matonaje es calco del inglés, que coincide lo que dije en mensajes anteriores. A mí en todo caso no me disgusta. Matón no se utiliza sólo en Cataluña.
> 
> Los términos usuales son los que tú indicas.
> 
> De tu mensaje en italiano creo que entiendo casi todo. El esmarticono no lo entiendo. No tengo ni idea de lo que quieres expresar con . Era indirizzato a Neuromante, non a te.



Mi sa che non ci siamo capiti...

Se fai clic qui, nel sito del dizionario della Rae, e inserisci la parola "matonaje", apparirà il seguente messaggio: *la parola "matonaje" no está en el diccionario.* Non ci sta perché, appunto,* non esiste*. 

Matón in Catalogna si usa: si utilizza per dire "bullo" di sesso maschile ma più che altro in età adulta. Io ho un figlio in età scolastica e né lui né i suoi compagni mi hanno mai detto "nella nostra scuola c'è un "_matón_", ma tendono a dire che c'è un "chulo" (e altri insulti più o meno forti). Il che non significa che in altre parti o nella maggior parte della Spagna non si usi "matón" anche per riferirsi ai ragazzi.

In conclusione: l'individuo o gli individui sono "matones", "chulos" o quello che vuoi, ma* quello che fanno*(cioè il fenomeno sociale, il concetto, l'atto di violenza perseguibile per legge o come preferisci chiamarlo) agli altri ragazzi quando li torturano psicologicamente e fisicamente è "acoso escolar" , non "matonaje".

Facendo una ricerca in google, l'unico paese in cui appare questa parola è il Cile. Se la traduzione è destinata ai lettori cileni, allora si può usare...

Comunque, se la domanda è puramente linguistica e viene richiesta una terminologia corretta, secondo me è meglio chiarire ai non ispanofoni che "bullying" non si dice "matonaje", ma "acoso escolar".


----------



## Geviert

Sin duda, _matonaje _no existe en el castellano estándar, no hay mucho que discutir aquí. De la misma forma no existen en el estándar _chulos o gamberros_ en el significado de bullo que se quiere expresar. _Matonaje_ es una substantivación coloquial de _matón_ simplemente. Chulo y demás, localismos. 

_Acoso, hostigamiento _me parecen las formas más correctas, individual o grupal es indiferente. Lo de "escolar" no es determinante. El fenómeno no se da solo en la escuela.  _Bullying, mobbing, stalking_ y derivados pueden usarse tal cual como extranjerismos, me parece un poco ocioso buscarles una traducción desde el momento que se usan ya en esa forma, también en el lenguaje jurídico. Basta informarse.


----------



## Fernando

Geviert said:


> _Acoso, hostigamiento _me parecen las formas más correctas, individual o grupal es indiferente. Lo de "escolar" no es determinante. El fenómeno no se da solo en la escuela.  _Bullying, mobbing, stalking_ y derivados pueden usarse tal cual como extranjerismos, me parece un poco ocioso buscarles una traducción desde el momento que se usan ya en esa forma, también en el lenguaje jurídico.


Lo de "escolar" es determinante si quieres hablar del acoso entre escolares. Y dudo que la precisión de estos términos en inglés sea superior al de la "importación" tal cual.

Por supuesto, a mi madre le digo que me han hecho mobbing y me dice que me lave la boca con jabón. Si le digo que me están haciendo acoso laboral quizás no tenga una definición muy precisa, pero sabe que bueno no es.

Yo no he visto en el Código Penal Español nada acerca de "bullying, mobbing ni stalking". Es posible que se utilicen en alguna sentencia. Hay jueces para todo.



Geviert said:


> Basta informarse.



Pues sí. Basta informarse.


----------



## Geviert

> Lo de "escolar" es determinante si quieres hablar del acoso entre escolares.


Me parece claro y lógicamente obvio. Entendía determinante en sí, como si el término denotase solo el acoso en ámbito escolar.

No se trata de "superioridad" del inglés sobre el castellano, sino de simple economía del lenguaje, si algo ya es noto y aceptado (existen lenguas que son, sin lugar a la más mínima duda, mucho más precisas que las romances, pero esto es ya otro tema). Si existe un correspondiente del término extranjero, excelente y si este no es preciso o poco usado, se obvia. E-Mail, por ejemplo, es más breve que "correo eletrónico", cuestión de brevedad (basta que se evite ese horrible _emilio_).



> y me dice que me lave la boca con jabón.


 Sin duda es algo que debería institucionalizarse, lavada colectiva de boca con jabón.


----------



## ninux

ursu-lab said:


> Mi sa che non ci siamo capiti...
> 
> *Facendo una ricerca in google, l'unico paese in cui appare questa parola è il Cile. Se la traduzione è destinata ai lettori cileni, allora si può usare...*



Ahora entiendo porque no me parecía tan rara...  Habiendo vivido en Chile durante dos años... 



> Comunque, se la domanda è puramente linguistica e viene richiesta una terminologia corretta, secondo me è meglio chiarire ai non ispanofoni che "bullying" non si dice "matonaje", ma "acoso escolar".



Grazie


----------



## Geviert

> secondo me è meglio chiarire ai non ispanofoni che "bullying" non si dice "matonaje", ma "acoso escolar".


...per la precisione si dovrebbe dire soltanto _acoso_. _Escolar _determina il luogo unicamente.


----------



## ursu-lab

Secondo me, bisogna distinguere chiaramente tra "bullismo" e "bullying". 
In italiano  (questo è il forum italiano-spagnolo...) il bullying è quello tra ragazzi a scuola, quindi è "acoso escolar". 
In genere, non viene usato "bullying" (come fenomeno sociale) per indicare la violenza e le angherie perpetrate estranee alla scuola: il termine viene per lo più riservato ai giovani, soprattutto dalla preadolescenza all'adolescenza. Tutti gli studi sul bullying in Italia riguardano i conflitti e le problematiche tra ragazzi che si ripercuotono anche fuori dall'ambito scolastico, ma che essenzialmente nascono lì. 
Cioè, quelli che ti menano fuori dalla scuola sono nel 99% dei casi gli stessi che ti hanno minacciato quando ci stavi dentro.
Non credo di aver mai letto recentemente il termine "bullying" per riferirsi a scontri tra bande giovanili (baby gang) avvenute per strada. *Bullismo *sì, ma *bullying *no.
"Acoso" è *qualsiasi *forma di prevaricazione, dal bullying al mobbing passando per lo stalking e le molestie sessuali. Anche il film "Disclosure" con Michael Douglas e Demi Moore in Spagna è stato tradotto con la sola parola "Acoso" perché si intendeva che si trattava di "Acoso sexual" (titolo che hanno usato in Argentina).
Cioè, il luogo e i protagonisti dell'"acoso" non sono un dettaglio trascurabile e un aggettivo per definirlo e delimitare il campo di applicazione non dovrebbe essere un optional.
In questo caso, per esempio, il bullismo non c'entra niente. Come non c'entra niente il bullismo con il mobbing nel lavoro o immobiliare, anche se in spagnolo si dice sempre "acoso (laboral/inmobiliario)".
Qui c'è un articolo interessante uscito sulla Repubblica tempo fa, dove il fenomeno del bullying/bullismo viene considerato nell'ambito scolastico.
Riassumendo, in *italiano*, per indicare un "acoso" generico o un'aggressione o un'intimidazione si usa anche *bullismo* (se i protagonisti sono giovani e, se sono adulti, di sesso maschile) ma se in Italia  si usa il termine inglese "*bullying*" è solo in ambito scolastico, quindi è "acoso escolar" (senza distinzioni di sesso ).
Insomma, dipende...


----------



## ninux

Interessante, Ursula...
Però convieni con me che il "bullo" è più un "matón" che un "acosador"?


----------



## ursu-lab

"Acosar" significa "vessare", e "el acoso" è la "vessazione": quindi un "acosador" in generale è un "vessatore", di qualunque tipo.
Un "bullo" è un "matón" se l'intendi nel senso di "scagnozzo" e, soprattutto, di "attaccabrighe" (anche "camorrista" in spagnolo). 
Ma può essere anche solo "fanfarrón", nel senso di "fare il bullo, lo smargiasso". In questo caso, per esempio, il bullismo inteso come atteggiamento non c'entra con "el acoso".
Insomma, alla fine non è che "bullismo" abbia solo *un *significato. Secondo me si dovrebbe specificare meglio a cosa si riferisce con esattezza.


----------



## VICTOR-M

ursu-lab said:


> "Acosar" significa "vessare", e "el acoso" è la "vessazione": quindi un "acosador" in generale è un "vessatore", di qualunque tipo.
> Un "bullo" è un "matón" se l'intendi nel senso di "scagnozzo" e, soprattutto, di "attaccabrighe" (anche "camorrista" in spagnolo).
> Ma può essere anche solo "fanfarrón", nel senso di "fare il bullo, lo smargiasso". In questo caso, per esempio, il bullismo inteso come atteggiamento non c'entra con "el acoso".
> Insomma, alla fine non è che "bullismo" abbia solo *un *significato. Secondo me si dovrebbe specificare meglio a cosa si riferisce con esattezza.


 



Per me " bullismo" ha un solo significato, _l'atto di esercitare vessazioni psico-fisiche a volte anche molto violente da parte di giovani o giovanissimi nei confronti di altri giovani o giovanissimi,* in qualsiasi ambito*, non solo scolastico._ Il termine è stato coniato, o se volete copiato da altra lingua, proprio per definire questo "fenomeno" e non ha niente a che vedere con "fare il bullo" o "il bulletto", termini usati da sempre in Italia con una connotazione molto meno negativa e a volte persino simpatica o fanfarona indipendentemente dall'età del soggetto. Tornando alla richiesta di traduzione del significato italiano del termine "bullismo" allo spagnolo, condivido il dubbio di Geviert sull'uso di _acoso+escolar_ in quanto restrittivo al solo ambito scolastico a meno che, e qui chiedo l'opinione dei madrelingua spagnoli, con il termine escolar ci si possa riferire anche all'età scolare e non solo ed esclusivamente all'ambito scolastico.


----------



## Geviert

VICTOR-M said:


> Per me " bullismo" ha un solo significato, _l'atto di esercitare vessazioni psico-fisiche a volte anche molto violente da parte di giovani o giovanissimi nei confronti di altri giovani o giovanissimi,* in qualsiasi ambito*, non solo scolastico._ Il termine è stato coniato, o se volete copiato da altra lingua, proprio per definire questo "fenomeno" e non ha niente a che vedere con "fare il bullo" o "il bulletto", termini usati da sempre in Italia con una connotazione molto meno negativa e a volte persino simpatica o fanfarona indipendentemente dall'età del soggetto. Tornando alla richiesta di traduzione del significato italiano del termine "bullismo" allo spagnolo, condivido il dubbio di Geviert sull'uso di _acoso+escolar_ in quanto restrittivo al solo ambito scolastico a meno che, e qui chiedo l'opinione dei madrelingua spagnoli, con il termine escolar ci si possa riferire anche all'età scolare e non solo ed esclusivamente all'ambito scolastico.



Ecco, infatti. In castigliano (come al solito) si traduce (male) il termine generale_ Bullying, _pensando a una modalità del fenomeno, quella dell' acoso _escolar_. Tuttavia, il termine preciso di origine, in questo caso, è _School Bullying_, e allora ci siamo. Infatti, _acoso *escolar *_corrisponde, in italiano, unicamente a una sovrapposizione (legittima) di una modalità di bullismo in generale (nel senso preciso dato da Victor), in un ambito specifico, quello scolastico. Gli inglesi (più saggi per fortuna) intendono con il proprio termine esattamente ciò che ha scritto Victor, con la (gran) differenza che esso non è ristretto ai giovanissimi, ma riguarda tutti i vessatori. Con acoso_ escolar_, stiamo, quindi, andando dal generale al particolare. Che il fenomeno sia nato "essenzialmente lì", nella scuola italiana, mi dice soltanto del luogo e non altro.

Infatti, 





> _"Acoso" è *qualsiasi *forma di prevaricazione, dal bullying al mobbing passando per lo stalking e le molestie sessuali, _


perché è quello il significato generale di _Bullying_. 

Se vogliamo riferirci a una fascia di età adolescenziale, senza limitarci all'ambito scolastico, allora in castigliano si potrà usare le espressioni _acoso juvenil, hostigamiento juvenil._

PS. Sono d'accordo nell'usare delle fonti "al volo" tipo Wikipedia, ma, ragazzi miei (e ragazze), un po' di moderazione che, dopotutto, Wiki è soltanto quello che canta Shakira: Waka waka.


----------



## ursu-lab

Nella sezione spagnola di wikipedia (ho postato il link credo 2 volte nei miei post precedenti...), alla voce "acoso" considerata nella sua accezione generica, vengono suddivisi in pagine *diverse* i vari tipi di "acoso". Una pagina a sé è quella dedicata al bullying, o "acoso *escolar*". "escolar" può perfettamente essere inteso nel senso di "edad escolar". Ma in Italia si parla di atti di bullismo *anche* in *altri* ambienti, per esempio contro i gay, e in quel caso si dice "homofobia". 
Insomma, la traduzione precisa si trova, sempre che si specifichi in modo altrettanto preciso il termine di partenza.


----------



## ursu-lab

Un'ultima cosa, i protagonisti di atti di bullismo contro i gay non necessariamente sono dei giovani. Un bullo può avere anche ben più di vent'anni. 
Ho citato la Wikipedia per comodità, ma potrei citare le pubblicazioni italiane (ibs.it) degli ultimi anni sul fenomeno del bullismo. E in tal caso si vedrebbe che al 99% trattano dell'"acoso escolar". Altre, meno, sull'"acoso juvenil". Infine ce ne sono alcune (sempre poche comunque) sul bullismo omofobico e sul bullismo negli adulti. 
Secondo me "acoso" da solo è troppo generico e, in Spagna, quando viene usato senza aggettivi si sottintende spesso e volentieri l'"acoso sexual", non il bullismo.


----------



## ninux

Mi sembra di trovarmi più o meno sulla stessa linea vostra, Geviert, Ursula e Victor.
A parte una precisazione: penso che bullismo  non sia solo



VICTOR-M said:


> _l'atto di esercitare vessazioni psico-fisiche a volte anche molto violente da parte di giovani o giovanissimi nei confronti di altri giovani o giovanissimi,* in qualsiasi ambito*, non solo scolastico._



ma anche nei confronti delle persone più deboli (*anziani*, *disabili*, *gay *come Ursula) che, non necessariamente sono giovani; anche se questo a volte può essere chiamato razzismo...


----------



## ursu-lab

ninux said:


> Mi sembra di trovarmi più o meno sulla stessa linea vostra, Geviert, Ursula e Victor.
> A parte una precisazione: penso che bullismo  non sia solo
> [...] ma anche nei confronti delle persone più deboli (*anziani*, *disabili*, *gay come Ursula*) che, non necessariamente sono giovani; anche se questo a volte può essere chiamato razzismo...




Una piccola precisazione: non appartengo a nessuna delle tre categorie...  
Anche se il fatto di appartenervi non lo considererei certo un difetto... 

E una coincidenza, anzi due. 
Proprio oggi nell'ultima pagina del quotidiano La Vanguardia, il neurologo messicano Pablo Rudomin ha dichiarato di essere stato vittima del *bullying *(cioè, viene usato il termine in inglese nell'intervista in spagnolo) quando andava *a scuola*:



> Yo era un desastre social en el colegio. Sufría eso que hoy llaman _bullying_.



E, sempre oggi, in un episodio dei Simpson trasmesso su A3,  Lisa Simpson era alle prese con una compagna di scuola violenta e prepotente (un vero bullo in gonnella) e, nel doppiaggio in castigliano, l'ha chiamata "*abusona*". Il titolo dell'episodio è proprio "Los motivos del abusón".


----------



## ninux

ursu-lab said:


> Una piccola precisazione: non appartengo a nessuna delle tre categorie...
> Anche se il fatto di appartenervi non lo considererei certo un difetto...



Oops... Scusa! Avevo dimenticato "ha scritto"... Già si sentono i miei 7 lustri...


----------



## VICTOR-M

ninux said:


> Mi sembra di trovarmi più o meno sulla stessa linea vostra, Geviert, Ursula e Victor.
> A parte una precisazione: penso che bullismo non sia solo
> 
> 
> 
> ma anche nei confronti delle persone più deboli (*anziani*, *disabili*, *gay *come Ursula) che, non necessariamente sono giovani; anche se questo a volte può essere chiamato razzismo...


 


Giusta precisazione, purtroppo succede anche questo.
Ciao


----------



## Geviert

> ma anche nei confronti delle persone più deboli (*anziani*, *disabili*, *gay *come Ursula) che, non necessariamente sono giovani; anche se questo a volte può essere chiamato razzismo...


Mah e mille volte mah, mio caro Ninux. Sono d'accordo di andare dal generale al particolare con il termine_ acoso escolar_ e simili, ma saltare adesso dal generale all'universale (politicamente strumentale per più di uno, non per te certamente) con il termine _razzismo _mi sembra un po' troppo. Sul fatto che il termine bullismo sia un neologismo passe-partout (come il termine improprio _homo-fobia_) per tutti i tipi di violenza asimmetrica in certi ambiti, posso essere d'accordo. Che in Italia e in Spagna venga, poi, inteso principalmente come fenomeno scolastico (Ursula dixit) no c'è né da stupirsi né da discutere. Tuttavia aggiungerei  che, d'altra parte dell'asimmetria, - in particolare tra i gay - vi è una buona dose di vittimismo (anche politico). E su questo, ovviamente Wiki escluso, la letteratura (tedesca in primis) sul vittimismo politico-strumentale (_Viktimologie_) è sterminata, c'è ne a iosa. Quindi, l'uso  del termine razzismo sì, ma bene .


----------



## VICTOR-M

VICTOR-M said:


> Giusta precisazione, purtroppo succede anche questo.
> Ciao


 

Mi riferisco al "bullismo" perpetrato da minori a danno di persone anche adulte, ma più deboli. In effetti qualche caso si è sentito. A maggior ragione mi sembrerebbe strano usare acoso escolar


----------



## ursu-lab

VICTOR-M said:


> Mi riferisco al "bullismo" perpetrato da minori a danno di persone anche adulte, ma più deboli. In effetti qualche caso si è sentito. A maggior ragione mi sembrerebbe strano usare acoso escolar



In quel caso si tratterebbe di "*violencia *juvenil".

Un esempio pratico: i purtroppo numerosi casi di bullismo omofobo a Roma, almeno uno alla settimana...
Uno dei più tristemente famosi è quello di cui fu protagonista quel tarato di Svastichella (nomen omen ), quarant'anni suonati. Ecco, quello non è stato certo un caso di "acoso", ma una vera e propria aggressione fisica. 
Non so, ma se un mio amico gay mi dicesse che un altro uomo, giovane o vecchio, lo sta "acosando" senza specificare nulla, io capirei immediatamente che ci sta provando insistentemente con lui (cioè, "acoso sexual" = molestie sessuali), non che vuole menarlo perché odia i gay. Insomma, esattamente il contrario...


----------



## Neuromante

ursu-lab said:


> In quel caso si tratterebbe di "*violencia *juvenil".
> 
> Un esempio pratico: i purtroppo numerosi casi di bullismo omofobo a Roma, almeno uno alla settimana...
> Uno dei più tristemente famosi è quello di cui fu protagonista quel tarato di Svastichella (nomen omen ), quarant'anni suonati. Ecco, quello non è stato certo un caso di "acoso", ma una vera e propria aggressione fisica.
> Non so, ma se un mio amico gay mi dicesse che un altro uomo, giovane o vecchio, lo sta "acosando" senza specificare nulla, io capirei immediatamente che ci sta provando insistentemente con lui (cioè, "acoso sexual" = molestie sessuali), non che vuole menarlo perché odia i gay. Insomma, esattamente il contrario...



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Geviert

ursu-lab said:


> In quel caso si tratterebbe di "*violencia *juvenil".
> 
> Un esempio pratico: i purtroppo numerosi casi di bullismo omofobo a Roma, almeno uno alla settimana...
> Uno dei più tristemente famosi è quello di cui fu protagonista quel tarato di Svastichella (nomen omen ), quarant'anni suonati. Ecco, quello non è stato certo un caso di "acoso", ma una vera e propria aggressione fisica.
> Non so, ma se un mio amico gay mi dicesse che un altro uomo, giovane o vecchio, lo sta "acosando" senza specificare nulla, *io capirei immediatamente* che ci sta provando insistentemente con lui (cioè, "acoso sexual" = molestie sessuali), non che vuole menarlo perché odia i gay. Insomma, esattamente il contrario...



Il problema del termine tradotto acoso *escolar*, Ursu, non è per difetto (usare _acoso _da solo), ma per eccesso di determinazione (intenderlo sempre e unicamente come acoso _escolar_). Questo è il quid. Inutile, mi sembra, usare il termine acoso in esempi dove bisogna determinarlo in qualche modo. Curiosamente nei tuoi esempi (due volte ormai), se l'acoso non è _escolar,_ deve essere per difetto implicitamente _sexual_. Come mai?


----------



## ursu-lab

Perché, come ho scritto qualche post fa, è l'interpretazione per "default" se non viene specificato nulla, e in certi contesti. "Bullismo" non ha *mai* quest'ambiguità, in nessun contesto.
Invece, dire che "X è stato/a vittima di "acoso" da parte di Y", è *molto* ambiguo.
Comunque, a seconda del contesto, anche "acoso juvenil" va benissimo, non ho 
Ah, un altro tipo di bullismo è il "nonnismo" in caserma... giovani ma non certo dei ragazzini.


----------



## VICTOR-M

ursu-lab said:


> Perché, come ho scritto qualche post fa, è l'interpretazione per "default" se non viene specificato nulla, e in certi contesti. "Bullismo" non ha *mai* quest'ambiguità, in nessun contesto.
> Invece, dire che "X è stato/a vittima di "acoso" da parte di Y", è *molto* ambiguo.
> Comunque, a seconda del contesto, anche "acoso juvenil" va benissimo, non ho
> Ah, un altro tipo di bullismo è il "nonnismo" in caserma... giovani ma non certo dei ragazzini.


 


E infatti in questi casi si è sempre parlato di nonnismo e non di bullismo.


----------



## ninux

Geviert said:


> Mah e mille volte mah, mio caro Ninux. Sono d'accordo di andare dal generale al particolare con il termine_ acoso escolar_ e simili, ma saltare adesso dal generale all'universale (politicamente strumentale per più di uno, non per te certamente) con il termine _razzismo _mi sembra un po' troppo. Sul fatto che il termine bullismo sia un neologismo passe-partout (come il termine improprio _homo-fobia_) per tutti i tipi di violenza asimmetrica in certi ambiti, posso essere d'accordo. Che in Italia e in Spagna venga, poi, inteso principalmente come fenomeno scolastico (Ursula dixit) no c'è né da stupirsi né da discutere. Tuttavia aggiungerei  che, d'altra parte dell'asimmetria, - in particolare tra i gay - vi è una buona dose di vittimismo (anche politico). E su questo, ovviamente Wiki escluso, la letteratura (tedesca in primis) sul vittimismo politico-strumentale (_Viktimologie_) è sterminata, c'è ne a iosa. Quindi, l'uso  del termine razzismo sì, ma bene .


esattamente quello che volevo dire.
Sì, forse ho un po' esagerato, comunque c'è chi esagera, senza farsi tanti scrupoli... E questo può portare ad aberrazioni del tipo: _gli omosessuali sono una razza a parte_? (questo lo dico perché chiamando razzismo un semplice episodio di bullismo "homofobo", si può arrivare a queste conclusioni).*
tutto questo discorso è senza pregiudizi, mi scuso se risulta offensivo*


----------



## honeyheart

En el post #43, ¿qué seguía en tu comentario, ursu-lab?:



ursu-lab said:


> Comunque, a seconda del contesto, anche "acoso juvenil" va benissimo, non ho *???*




Con respecto a la duda de este hilo, en Argentina diríamos "patoterismo" (de "patotero" y "patotear").


----------

